# Lookie what I caught! :)



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Anyone want to claim it?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

lol, i knew it'd be happening.. i hate losing a $1 joshy swimbait... i couldnt imagine throwing away a $30 umbrella rig.. i'll take my chances legally. lol but if your giving it away..... catch anything with fins?


----------



## Timmypage16 (Jul 12, 2005)

What lake did you catch that out of? I have caught my fair share of snagged lures, but this trumps them all.


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

I forget sometimes that there are plenty of dudes out there that don't have the skill or just don't care enough to live by the rules.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

SoCal_Buckeye said:


> I forget sometimes that there are plenty of dudes out there that don't have the skill or just don't care enough to live by the rules.


Agreed! Heck if you want to fish this way just buy a YUMbrella rig that only has 3 tines on it, or take the hooks off 2 of them, or even replace 2 lures with blades. While it may cost you a few dollars more, either buying blades or wasting 2 lures, at least the Crick<icks won't take all your stuff if they stop you!

I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Serves them right, using 5 hooks on one line.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Take 2 hooks off and add it to your arsenal


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

I caught a little zebeco 33 outta deer creek two weeks ago catfishing. Fish took off on my pole as I was reeling in the fish I pulled the other pole in. What trumps it all is that there was another fish on the pole I reeled in. Lol if I could figure out how to load video on here I've got it on my phone. 


"friends don't let friends fish alone....... Good call!!!!"


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Timmypage16 said:


> What lake did you catch that out of? I have caught my fair share of snagged lures, but this trumps them all.


Alum creek. Had a feeling noone would want to claim it haha. . What a crappy way to fish honestly. Especially if it were in a tourney there.. Which you could almost best it was. Why else would you throw $20 or more into the rocks..


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

93stratosfishnski said:


> lol, i knew it'd be happening.. i hate losing a $1 joshy swimbait... i couldnt imagine throwing away a $30 umbrella rig.. i'll take my chances legally. lol but if your giving it away..... catch anything with fins?


I didn't stay very late. Caught a couple short saugeye, smallies and rockbass. 10 fow and firetiger ripshad been the ticket.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

Replace two baits with blades. Might be the ticket when chasing whitebass busting shad schools.


----------



## grino21 (Aug 29, 2006)

Is this bait not legal? I have seen it being sold at Dick's.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

grino21 said:


> Is this bait not legal? I have seen it being sold at Dick's.


In Ohio, you are only allowed 3 hooks per line(single or treble), and 2 lines per fisherman. This rig had 5 hooks. Rigged this way is definitely illegal. As some have suggested though, replacing two of the hooked swimbaits with spinner blades, or swimbaits without hooks, or just the bare wires would be legal. Some sell these rigs with only 3 wires as well.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

My momma always said trollin is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you're gonna get!


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

Well... What did you catch him on?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

zack pahl said:


> Well... What did you catch him on?


Firetiger Rip Shad 400, 10 FOW


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> In Ohio, you are only allowed 3 hooks per line(single or treble), and 2 lines per fisherman. This rig had 5 hooks. Rigged this way is definitely illegal. As some have suggested though, replacing two of the hooked swimbaits with spinner blades, or swimbaits without hooks, or just the bare wires would be legal. Some sell these rigs with only 3 wires as well.


Not trying to be a smart ass but I spoke with a ODNR officer and he explain to me that they consider a single lure a hook... I made a home made umbrellas rig with 3 crank baits each containing 3 hooks a peiceand it was considered legal even though it actually contained 9 hooks.

Haven't tried it yet...but was told it was legal.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## grino21 (Aug 29, 2006)

So then the ODNR would consider this "one lure" and it is legal?


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Supposed to be two hooks treble or single on each bait on the rig right urs with 3 in each bait sounds sketchy right 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

grino21 said:


> So then the ODNR would consider this "one lure" and it is legal?


http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_general.aspx

FISHING LINES- Anglers may not use more than two fishing lines, whether fastened to a pole, a rod and reel, or hand held. Anglers may use up to three hooks on each line, except as provided in the Ohio Administrative Code.

ODNR addressing umbrella rigs directly.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?tabid=23932

It's very clear. 3 hooks. No more. 9 hooks on one line is definitely illegal. Heck, 9 hooks split up between your two allowed lines would still be illegal.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice Catch there Massillon - I am sure when you caught that you had a strange look on your face.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

The rule stated no more than 2 lines to either a pole, rod/reel or hand and no more than three hooks. Yet, I can run a trot line with a zillion hooks on it tied to a tree?


----------



## Patrick123 (Apr 24, 2012)

I will never own one of these. For 1 there heavy and expensive, but you have to have a 8 foot heavy rod to throw the darn thing.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

BBO Ohio said:


> Lol if I could figure out how to load video on here I've got it on my phone.


You would probably have to upload it first to YouTube.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Between the swimbaits, hooks, and arig thats about $35-40 set up if not more....pull two swimbaits off throw on two silver willow blades and go too town!


----------

